# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء مساعدة :  إستشارة بخصوص إقتناء كابلات نوكيا

## zoucola13

تحية طيبة للجميع
أولا أتوفر على كبلات نوكيا العادية المستعمل في الفلاش لكن أجد صعوبة في الحصول على الكبلات الخاصة بالهواتف الجديدة 
و لهذا السبب قررت إقتناء باقة الكبلات الخاصة بنوكياNokia FBus Cables مثل المتوجدة في الصور
و لهذا أستشير أهل الخبرة
 1 - بماذا تنصحوني بأي نوع هل منتوجات GPG إو Dits
2 - و كم يبلغ ثمن الباقة أو العلبة إن صح القول بالمغرب
3 - و هل هذا الباك يفي بالغرض بالنسبة للهواتف الحديثة التي لا تتوفر على مدخل USB
و شكرا لكل من ساهم من بعيد أو قريب

----------


## marocainser

انصحك فقط بعدم شراء مقبط يسمى gpg ufc pro فقد جربته وكانت التجربة صادمه
انا نصيحتى تاخذ باك كامل نوكيا فيه 186 كابل

----------

